# Question on pouch rotation and tweaking the pouch



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

Hi, I'm relatively new here and relatively new to shooting slingshots, so please forgive me for what are likely stupid questions.

I shoot both regular forked and PFS. OTT flatbands, left hand hold, gangsta. I usually set up my various frames to shoot from 3/4 to full butterfly. I 've tried various tapers and lengths, and haven't landed on anything that I intend to stick with yet. I'll occasionally set something up short draw, but not too often.

I usually cut my own bands from either TBG, silver, black or blue depending on my mood.

ammo can be any of the following:

3/8, 7/16 or 1/2 steel

OO, OOOO or 40 cal lead balls.

not sure if you need all that info, but I figured I'd lay it all out, and you can tell me what's relevant.

So here's what I'd like to know. Does it matter if you rotate the pouch clockwise or counterclockwise? clockwise puts the upper band to the outside, counterclockwise puts the lower band to the outside.

Does twisting one way or the other provide more "flip" over the forks if you are shooting PFS?

I tend to grip the pouch directly on the ammo. which seems to give me the best release. But it's hard to "tweak" the pouch consistently doing this. Is it better to grip a little forward of the ammo so the tweak is more of a natural thing due to the shape of the thumb and index finger?

The reason I ask these questions is that I've been getting a bunch of fork hits. I think I am lining everything up right (straight down the bands. forks perpendicular) , but that could be the issue. I tried shooting 45 degree but cannot hit anything because I can't aim right. I'm a compound bow hunter so holding and aiming on a point is something I simply have to do.

I've watched a number of videos on these topics, but they all just verbally describe how to hold the pouch, but don't show anything close up. If anyone can point me to some good ones, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't think there is a right or wrong, just what works for you. I twist clockwise so the upper band is on the outside. I grip well in front of the ammo, so much so that the 2 sides of the pouch touch as I'm drawing back. As I prepare to release my fingers will relax so I can feel the ammo with equal pressure on both fingers and the pouch will re-open. When that all feels right I let the ammo slip out of my fingertips. This all happens within 1-2 seconds.

Forgot to mention, my index finger is on the outside, not my thumb.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I shoot at 45° and grip the back of the ball thumb on top. Holding the pouch with my right hand, rotate the bands 90° counter clockwise and use the natural tweak thumb tip away from me. I figure that way the ball is being thrown away from my face or head. If I shoot upright, clockwise and tweak down


----------



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

Thank you both. I'll try the different methods you both suggest.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Don't twist the pouch at all with OTT for gapper or PFS. Attach the bands with Arturo's pre-turn method. Actually this is a no turn that achieves the same thing.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

With PFS you have to tweak the pouch or have really good timing with the wrist flick. Easier to just tweak the pouch. To do so you will have to move your fingers a little in front of the ball.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot left hand hold,gansta,and twist counter clockwise,tweak actually depends on the thickness of the frame,and i cant the frame forward,till the top band just grazes the side of my knuckle,when i shoot upright twist and tweak are clockwise,mostly for comfort [arthritis] seems to work for me.


----------

